
Stem cell treatment reverses MS in 70% of patients in small study - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/06/risky-stem-cell-treatment-reverses-ms-in-70-of-patients-in-small-study/
======
DrScump
"the trial was small and did not include a control group."

